# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  New York Wireless access και ISPs

## stoidis

Δείτε στο παρακάτω άρθρο τι γίνεται στην Νέα Υόρκη σχετικά με τον TWC ISP και το NYCwireless δίκτυο. Επίσης στο ίδιο άρθρο αναφέρει ISPs που επιτρέπουν την ασύρματη χρήση στο δίκτυό τους.

http://www.eff.org/Infra/Wireless_cellu ... _list.html

----------

